# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Financiamiento sin riesgo para exportadores : Factoring internacional

## RTS PERU

Estimados Señores: 
El que suscribe presente comunicación representa en Perú a dos empresas americanas: RTS INTERNATIONAL y SUMMAR quienes se especializan en financiar facturas internacionales para exportadores peruanos cuyos clientes estén ubicados en los Estados Unidos y Canadá 
Sabiendo del potencial exportador que está gozando actualmente el Perú, es que me dirijo afín de ofrecerles nuestros servicios cuyas ventajas son: 
1. Herramienta financiera que permite el fondeo inmediato de Facturas sin necesidad de esperar términos de pago tradicionales: 30/60/90 Dias 
2. El 80% de la Factura es abonada en 24 Horas por medio de transferencia depositada directamente en la Cuenta Bancaria del Exportador. 
3.El Cliente tiene acceso inmediato a Efectivo mientras RTS o SUMMAR esperan el plazo del pago de la factura. 
4. El Cliente recibe el remanente de la Factura (Reservas) menos comisiones cuando la Factura sea pagada en los términos de tiempo establecidos 
5. La línea de Crédito de Factoraje para el Exportador se determina por la Solidez Financiera de sus Compradores (Importador) 
Es importante para nosotros tener un contacto directo para lo cual solicitamos y requerimos facilitarnos la promoción de nuestros servicios en beneficio de sus negocios internacionales. 
Cordialmente, 
Armando Guerra
Representante RTS INTERNATIONAL y SUMMAR - PERU
Telefonos: Movisar 975533088 RPM #126062 / Claro 992803492 aguerra@rtsperu.com http://www.rtsinternational.com/home http://www.summar.com/summar_espanol/index.htmlTemas similares: Artículo: Gobierno se propone duplicar financiamiento formal para agricultores Artículo: Perú espera que Japón concluya pronto análisis de riesgo para poder exportarle cítricos y uvas de mesa Factoring internacional Artículo: Danper obtiene financiamiento de Fidecom para proyecto de innovación tecnológica Busco Financiamiento para Proyecto de Tara

----------

